# شرح عن انماط التنفس



## صفوان2011 (5 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم

ارجو من المختصين في مجال التنفس ان يقدموا لنا شرح مفصل عن جميع أنماط التنقس المشهورة
وعن أنماط التنفس الخاصة بشركات أجهزة التنفس


----------



## soma-20 (5 يناير 2011)

وينكـــم يا خبـــرة


----------



## شخطوط (7 مارس 2011)

*
الحالات التي تحتاج إلى التنفس الصناعي:
أ‌- التنفس الصناعي العلاجي therapeutic ventilation:
.1في حالات فقد الوعي وإنعاش القلب والصدر.
.2. في حالات الصدمات لتوقف التنفس والقلب.
.3. في حالات أمراض الجهازالعضلي العصبي مثل حالات الوهن العضلي.
.4. في حالة حدوث خلل في الجهاز العصبي مثل إصابة المخ والحبل الشوكي وذلك تأثير مركز التنفس بالمخ.
.5. في حالات إصابة العمود الفقري.
.6. في حالات أمراض الجهاز التنفسي التي تؤدى إلى نقص الأكسجين مثل COBDو pulmonary edema و RDS .
.7. في حالات أمراض القلب مثل CONGESTIVE HEART Failure و حالات الصدمة القلبية.

ب‌- تنفس صناعيإجباري:
.1. بعدالعمليات الجراحية مثل عمليات القلب المفتوح والعمليات التي تحتاج إلى تخديرطويل
.2. في حالات اصبات الرأس وذلك لتأثر مركز التنفسبالمخ.

ج - الطرق المختلفة لاستخدام جهاز التنفس الصناعي modes of ventilation
توجد عدة طرق لاستخدام جهاز التنفس الصناعي ولكن يوجد ثلاث أنواع هم الأكثر استخدام هما:

د - التنفس الصناعي الاجبارى المستمر CMV
وهو يكون اختصار لى Controlled Mechanical Ventilation وعن طريقة يعطى الجهاز المريض عدد مرات تنفس وحجم من الهواء محدد على الجهاز ويتم ضبطه بواسطة الطبيب وفي هذة الحالة لا يأخذ المريض اى نفس و لكن يعتمد اعتماد كلى على الجهاز فقط.

استخدام هذه الطريقة:
- تستخدم للمرضى المصابين بإصابات الرأس حيث توقف مركز التنفس وارتفاع الضغط داخل المخ.
- أثناء العمليات الجراحية وذلك لإعطاء المريض أدوية مخدرة وأدوية ترجى العضلات.

هـ ‌- التنفس المتوافق بين الجهازوالمريضSIMV :

وهو يكوناختصار لي Synchronous Intermittent Mandatory Ventilation وهى طريقةلإمداد المريض مرات من التنفس بحجم محدد من الهواء على الجهازولكن الجهاز يعطى فرصة للمريض لأخذ نفس بنفسة وتستخدم كطريقة لبدء فصل المريضمن جهاز التنفس الصناعي حيث يجعل المريض يتنفس ثم الجهاز يكمل باقيالنفس.

و- التنفس عن طريق إعطاء هواءبضغط CPAP:

وهى طريقةلإمداد المريض بهواء تحت ضغط معين اثنا عملية التنفس – مع السماح ببعض الهواء داخل الحويصلات الهوائية بالرئةمما يساعد على عملية تبادل الغازات وزيادة كفاءة الرئيتين وتستخدم عمد فصل المريض من جهاز التنفس الصناعي

- المشاكل التي يمكن أن تحدث أثناء وضع المريض على جهاز التنفس الصناعيalarm يعطى انذار:

.1. كمية الهواء الداخل في النفس الواحد قليلة Low Tidal Volume:
وهذا يمكن أن يحدث نتيجة:
أ*. البالون الخاص بأنبوبة القصبة الهوائية غير ممتلئة – أو تسرب الهواء من البالون.
ب*. المريض يتنفس بنفسه.
ت*. عدم توصيل الأنابيب مع بعضها في دائرة محكمة .
ث*. وجود شرخ في اي وعاء خاص بالجهاز مثل المرطب فيجب التأكد من سلامة الجهاز والتوصيلات قبل وأثناءالاستخدام

2. عدم دخول هواء للمريض No tidal Volume:

ويحدث ذلك نتيجة :
أ*. فك أحدى الأنابيب من بعضها.
ب*. توقف في جهاز التنفس الصناعي نتيجة لعطل فني.
ت*. انقطاع التيار الكهربي فلذلك يجب على الممرضة ملاحظة المريض باستمرار للتأكد من سلامة الجهاز والتوصيلات وعمل اللازم عند حدوث اي مشكلة.

3. ارتفاع في ضغط الهواءhigh Pressure:

ويحدث ذلك نتيجة:
أ*. ضغط المريض باسنانة على أنبوبة القصبة الهوائية فيجب وضع ممر هوائي.
ب*. وجود ثنى في الأنبوبة الحنجرية أو الجهاز أو يكون شي ضاغط على الأنبوبة الخاصة بالجهاز.
ت*. وجود ماء في الأنابيب.
ث*. وجود افرازات بصدر المريض تحتاج إلى تشفيط.
ج*. المريض يقاوم الجهاز.
ح*. تكون نهاية الأنبوبة الحنجرية ملتصقة بجدار القصبة الهوائية أو موجودة داخل احد الرئتين.

4.انخفاض ضغط الهواء Low Pressure:
ويحدث نتيجة:
أ*. فصل احد أجزاء أنابيب جهاز التنفس الصناعي عن الأخرى.
ب*. وجود ثقب في المرطب أو قطع بالأنابيب يسمح بتسريب الهواء وتقليل الضغط.
ت*. البالون الخاص بالأنبوبة الحنجرية تكون غير ممتلئة بالهواء كمية كافية.

5. انخفاض الأكسجين Low Oxygen Inlet:
وتكون نتيجة مشكلة بمركزالأكسجين أو خرطوم الأكسجين غير متصل بالجهاز جيدا أو غير متصل بالشبكةجيدا.*


----------



## gabriel_01 (9 مايو 2011)

شكراThanxThanxThanxThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكرا ThanxThanxThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراThanxThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًThanxThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًThanxThanx
شكراً شكرا ًً شكراً شكراًThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراًThanxThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكراًThanxThanxThanxThanxThanx
شكرThanxThanxThanxThanxThanxThanx


----------

